# BMQ: Weekends Vs. Summer



## RossF (4 Feb 2005)

I was told in the Hamiltion, Ontario recruiting office that I'm able to do a summer BMQ course this upcomming summer, or wait to try to get into the weekend course, whenever they hold it next after the current one. 

Anyways, I was just wanting to know if any of you thought one was better than the other? Pros, cons? I'm game for either one, and it looks like I might be applying for this summer, but I just thought I'd get some opinions on it.

thanks,

-Ross


----------



## Inch (4 Feb 2005)

Take the one that starts the soonest, that way you can get on your next course sooner. For your first few years in the reserves, it's being on course that makes you money. If you're not on course you won't train as much. When I joined the reserves, I did QL2 in the summer, QL 3 Armd through the year as well as normal unit weekend ex's (at least every other weekend, sometimes more often plus Thurs nights) and QL4 the following summer, so in a little over a year I was QL4 qualified and able to be more than a rear echelon Iltis driver, but I released to persue my true passion in life, flying.


----------



## RossF (4 Feb 2005)

Yes the summer course is now the sooner one to get into, and that's what I'm considering. I was hoping to get into a weekend course that has actually already started but by the time I inquired about it, it was too late to finsih all my tests, etc.


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (4 Feb 2005)

If this info helps you:
I think that 11th Field in Guelph might be having a BMQ starting in May. I was talking to the recruiting Sergant about it and she said the course starts sometime in May.
I was joing up with this course.


----------



## A_B_31cer (4 Feb 2005)

hey ross, what exactly are you applying to go into?, i am more than likely goign to do my basic in the summer as well, maibe ill see you there...


----------



## winchable (5 Feb 2005)

Do the course over the summer if at all possible.
Works out better for everyone in the end, staff and recruits.


----------



## RossF (5 Feb 2005)

A_B_31cer said:
			
		

> hey ross, what exactly are you applying to go into?, i am more than likely goign to do my basic in the summer as well, maibe ill see you there...



I'm thinking about going into infantry, possibly applying to join the Argylls and Sutherland Highlanders or the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry (both out of Hamilton, Ontario).


----------

